# Back Bay 9/11



## 10NKO (Aug 1, 2010)

A buddy and I fished Back Bay from about 0630 to about 1300. Slow fishing today, hooked into an occasional blue (cut bait) and a ray. biggest blue measured 17"


----------



## Islander80 (Mar 27, 2010)

Just finished cleaning my five. They will be going in some hot grease in about an hour. Maybe next time we'll get into some puppy drum.


----------



## REKER (Jun 23, 2010)

Good job, guys. I volunteered to help work a car show today and couldnt help but think about the fishing. Im hoping to get on the sand tomorrow afternoon some time.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

Nice blues, save the heads for the big drum.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

rattler said:


> Nice blues, save the heads for the big drum.


But fresh spot heads are better


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

10NKO said:


> A buddy and I fished Back Bay from about 0630 to about 1300. Slow fishing today, hooked into an occasional blue (cut bait) and a ray. biggest blue measured 17"


 nice pics. my wife and i were there also just south of the 2nd walkover, i caught lots of spot but only 2 blues and a skate of course!!!!!


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

On Knotts Island?


----------



## Islander80 (Mar 27, 2010)

ruthless said:


> On Knotts Island?


No, back bay.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Forgot to mention in my BB report from last weekend that the ranger told me two big cobia were hooked: one beached and the other lost in the wash.


----------



## 10NKO (Aug 1, 2010)

I'd love to hhok into a cobia or anything else that puts on a good fight for that matter. However, it's always nice to hook into something edible


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

sand flea said:


> Forgot to mention in my BB report from last weekend that the ranger told me two big cobia were hooked: one beached and the other lost in the wash.


Two Sundays ago Matt, a coworker was there to witness it. I tried it on 9/11 too but only had small blues that turned into heaver bait (heads too) and some under-sized Flounder to show for it, no pics.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

I was throwing whole blue crab looking last trip, just never saw.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

the water clarity has been surreal.


----------



## MDFranklin (May 12, 2009)

*bb report 9/14*

Whered the bait go? Fished 8am to 6pm, caught several small pompano, one spot and one speckled trout. Had a shark break my leader early. Hauled my cast net hoping to throw on some mullet, they weren't there! Did see a couple of menhaden pods. No drum sightings today.........


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice haul.


----------



## 10NKO (Aug 1, 2010)

Fished 4:30PM - 7PM, one small spot (turned to bait) = one small blue
Pretty slow going. Saw no baitfish


----------



## Islander80 (Mar 27, 2010)

10NKO said:


> Fished 4:30PM - 7PM, one small spot (turned to bait) = one small blue
> Pretty slow going. Saw no baitfish


I am headed down there tonight. Maybe 5:30 or so.


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

i fished the 2nd walkover yesterday and caught lots of juvenile black drum , spots and taylor blues. did put a live spot on the heaver that lasted about 10 minutes before a 2-3lb blue took it,not much pullage but fun. probably going again thursday since im off til the 1st.oh also caught a few roundhead but no size to them. all in all i had a great time....


----------



## andrew k (Oct 12, 2007)

hit it last night, didn't try for bait, got one small 4ft dusky, moved up to sand bridge caught 3 sand bars all about 3.5ft.


----------



## andrew k (Oct 12, 2007)

sand flea said:


> Forgot to mention in my BB report from last weekend that the ranger told me two big cobia were hooked: one beached and the other lost in the wash.


im suprized no one wants to see pictures of the cobia!?!!?! 

Jay b - who is this matt that witnessed the cobia?


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Andrew the guys name is Eddie, Matt AKA SandFlea is the site owner.

Where's the pic, give it up !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## andrew k (Oct 12, 2007)

fine its been long enough. there was a bunch of bystanders. hooked one on saturday aug 28th lost it because the guy next to me didn't #$%^ing clear his lines, broke it off in the wash.

Sunday the 29th went back out not expecting to see two in two days, hooked a monster, took my time, got it beached, went and had it weighed. 75lbs even, every bit of 65 inchs and fat as hell.


----------



## andrew k (Oct 12, 2007)

good lord didn't realize the pic was that big, sand flea / moderators since its a link im not sure how to down size it.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

awesome.... justttttt AWESOME.

nice catch


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Andrew the guy here at work witnessed the whole thing and recanted the story on monday.

I was hoping it was someone I knew of course there "used to be" only a few guys that even fished there of which I know most.  

That thing is as big as his story, congrats !! 

Tell the family I said hello and hope to see you on the sand soon !!


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Dang Andrew, that is awesome dude! Nice job!


----------



## REKER (Jun 23, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Excellent job. 
Nice to see one from the beach down there this year:fishing:
I bet it was a haul to get that thing back


----------



## andrew k (Oct 12, 2007)

yeah it was a fight. since i lost one the day before i took my time. we got it in close once and he discovered he was hooked and went back out to sea. getting him over the dune with all our crap wasn't fun either...


----------



## wild sidearm (Aug 16, 2003)

andrew k said:


> fine its been long enough. there was a bunch of bystanders. hooked one on saturday aug 28th lost it because the guy next to me didn't #$%^ing clear his lines, broke it off in the wash.
> 
> Sunday the 29th went back out not expecting to see two in two days, hooked a monster, took my time, got it beached, went and had it weighed. 75lbs even, every bit of 65 inchs and fat as hell.


yeah nice fish. i walked out on the beach as u were getting hooked up. think u came back out there the next weekend and talked with us. water was all messed up then after the storm. it was nice meetin ya man.


----------

